# a/c BLOWING HOT AIR



## TIMETRAVELER (Apr 26, 2010)

Had an idependent car shop check out my A/C says the hose from the A/C to the expansion valve is leaking I said ok replace the hose. They called back and said the hose has been redesigned and not only do you have to replace the hose you have to replace the A/C copressor along with the hose...so it's an engineering defect....hmmm you would think Nissan would do the right thing and p/u the tab...not so...the dealer service dept will not return my calls nor will the customer care center in Tenn. Oh yes I also have the service engine soon light, another engineering fault, the A/F sensor has to be replaced with a new style and the computer reprogrammed. Actually I did get a chance to talk to the service manager , the parts guy went and got him...of coures he lied and said he called me back. What a shame we actually really like the car...just wish Nissan would own up to their mistakes.


----------



## beeeeence (Jul 23, 2010)

sorry to hear that =/ at least the car was fixed?



________
Headlights


----------



## TIMETRAVELER (Apr 26, 2010)

how can you assume the car was repaired. I have to pay out of the pocket probably over $1000.00 to get it repaired, for a car that is just barely out of warranty. I am going to take the car to an independent mechanic.


----------

